# I'm the whitebass king!



## Rick Larson (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah. Well. The trip did end up ok, but I had to troll across the entire lake - catching whitebass like crazy along the way - before I contacted the aliens:


----------



## DoninNe (Jan 24, 2008)

Was that a pure sauger or a saugeye? The body color looked a lot more like a walleyes. Maybe it was just the camera. Either way a nice fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Larson (Dec 4, 2012)

Thans. The spots are bold, so I think it can be considered a sauger. This is normal coloration for Lake Winnebago. But who knows, it could have some walleye in it...


----------

